# Monterillo rocker



## tooltime47 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just finished another rocker in Monterillo wood. I was told that the wood was Jatoba when I bought it but found out later that it was Monterillo which is an extremely dense and hard wood that grows in Equador. The wood floor in the photo is Jatoba. Some of the boards that I bought had some sap wood so I decided to use it in the seat and headrest. It was difficult to work and there was a lot of hand shaping on the chair. Now that I am done, I really like it but I don't think I would do another in this wood. I sanded to 1000 grit with abralon pads and it almost looked like it had a finish on it. I finished it with danish oil. Higher resolution pictures can be viewed at this link: http://tooltime47.zenfolio.com/p747135863


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

oh my goodness. that is absolutely stunning work. just beautiful work..:thumbsup:


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Tom5151 said:


> oh my goodness. that is absolutely stunning work. just beautiful work..:thumbsup:


I second that! WOW!


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Dude, that is one of the prettiest chairs I have ever scene, love the grain..........


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Absolutely Beautiful!!!:notworthy::clap::clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

WOW !!!!
I don't possess the vocabulary to adequately express my admiration for that piece and your exquisite craftsmanship.
Great job!


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Outstanding looking chair!


----------



## tooltime47 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for all of your kind words. I have made 3 of these and this is my favorite so far.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

*nice work*

Really nice work. These pics are much better than the ones you sent me when you were trying to ID the wood; gives me a much better appreciation for your craftsmanship.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

All I have to say is wow!


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

That is absolutely amayzing. Very nice work.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

This chair would be my favorite also! I think it is beautiful!!!

I love the wood. Where did you find it?


----------



## tooltime47 (Oct 10, 2008)

PTownSubbie said:


> This chair would be my favorite also! I think it is beautiful!!!
> 
> I love the wood. Where did you find it?


I bought it locally from a guy that buys and sells lumber. I don't know where he finds it all but he has 2 barns full of wood. He doesn't buy anything unless he get a deal on it. He called and asked if I was interested in some 8/4 Brazilian Cherry. I bought 40 bf for $100. I found out later that it was Monterillo. Several years ago, he bought out a shop that had a bunch of exotic wood. He got a mahogany board in that purchase that must be 24 inches wide and three inches thick and 12 ft long. If you are anywhere near Mid Michigan, he has some pretty good deals.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spectacular grain and workmanship. I love it. Great job. Now grab a seat, rock a little and relax. You've earned the break.
Ken


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That sure is pretty.


----------



## ohwoodeye (Sep 9, 2009)

This chair my friend, is absolutely stunning. Unfortunately being as beautiful as it is, it has lost all of its usefullness......seeing that I could never allow myself to sit in it even with your approval. A complete head turner/jaw dropper.
Well done.


----------



## tooltime47 (Oct 10, 2008)

ohwoodeye said:


> This chair my friend, is absolutely stunning. Unfortunately being as beautiful as it is, it has lost all of its usefullness......seeing that I could never allow myself to sit in it even with your approval. A complete head turner/jaw dropper.
> Well done.


Thank you for your kind words. I have to say, it is the most satisfying piece of furniture that I have done.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

tooltime47 said:


> I bought it locally from a guy that buys and sells lumber. I don't know where he finds it all but he has 2 barns full of wood. He doesn't buy anything unless he get a deal on it. He called and asked if I was interested in some 8/4 Brazilian Cherry. I bought 40 bf for $100. I found out later that it was Monterillo. Several years ago, he bought out a shop that had a bunch of exotic wood. He got a mahogany board in that purchase that must be 24 inches wide and three inches thick and 12 ft long. If you are anywhere near Mid Michigan, he has some pretty good deals.


Where in Mid Michigan? I'm originally from Tawas and my mom's family grew up in Saginaw.

Beautiful chair, BTW.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is absolutely STUNNING!!! 

What finish did you use?

George


----------



## tooltime47 (Oct 10, 2008)

Streamwinner said:


> Where in Mid Michigan? I'm originally from Tawas and my mom's family grew up in Saginaw.
> 
> Beautiful chair, BTW.


I am from Essexville. I worked at Saginaw Steering Gear for 42 years.


----------



## tooltime47 (Oct 10, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> That is absolutely STUNNING!!!
> 
> What finish did you use?
> 
> George


I used Watco natural Danish Oil.


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

I think i would go buy some more of that "brazillian cherry" before he realizes how beautiful that wood really is. Beautiful chair.:yes:


----------

